# Alternate Guard Animals?



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

what are some alternate guard animals other then dogs?

We have our maximum amount of dogs and can't get anymore, (all our dogs are companion.) but we need a guard animal for our sheep,

Also what are some methods to keep coyotes out? 

I know of Llamas and Donkeys, but we can't find any in our area.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Dogs really are the best, imo. llamas or alpacas wont stand up to a pack of wolves or coyotes from what Ive read. A donkey might be able to hold off more than a camalid, but truely, a dog is the best. 

I have a single Maremma with my 18 sheep. we have bears, wolves, coyotes, eagles, ravens, owls, and other such 2 legged varmits, and havent lost a lamb or sheep yet. 

I also have chickens and have only lost one to a raven. but now he knows that threats come from the sky, too.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with barnyard. Dog is really the best choice.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We're running Dexter cattle with the sheep and this year our losses are zero. Neighbours are having good luck using Foxlights. From multiple kills to zero with the lights. We're in Ontario's worst region for coyote kills. 
Foxlights International Pty Ltd - HOME


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

FYI Fordson Major (GC and Garden forum mod here) is my brother and the Livestock valuer for the region for coyote kills, I get my info first hand from the guy at the front lines and first hand from neighbours. PSS, the fellow with three guard dogs (1 pyr and 2 anatolians) has lost 17 lambs so far this year.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Ross, do your Dexters have horns? If yes, do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Most have horns yes. I'm not sure it matters the polled mum is the most likely to kill something IMO. They are the most alert animals I've ever seen. They see me coming to check on them a half mile away and rally the calves back to them until they know who it is. Never seen such protective mums. They are a bit hard to handle until they've been put in the yard for a while and treating their calves would require a good fence between them and the calf! They do not care about the sheep (except for one) but the sheep key into their reactions and stick relatively close. There is an aggressive coyote hunting culture here too.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ross said:


> We're running Dexter cattle with the sheep and this year our losses are zero. Neighbours are having good luck using Foxlights. From multiple kills to zero with the lights. We're in Ontario's worst region for coyote kills.
> Foxlights International Pty Ltd - HOME


I used lights and they got used to them and ignore them now. And still killed a sheep.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I used lights and they got used to them and ignore them now. And still killed a sheep.


 Foxlights? Did you use enough and follow the directions? No matter nothing lasts IMO without hunting and eliminating the problem. Everything is backup to killing livestock hunting predators. Then the new coypups can become scared of the lights. With fall here I'm adding more field checks and by golly the field with the nice hill is dandy for a little target practice.


----------



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

We use llamas to guard our animals. We have lots of bobcats, coyotes, wild hogs and lots of wild dogs. Since we got the llamas, we haven't lost an animal. The best part is the llamas require very little food. They brouse like goats. They are also very clean, using the same location every time to deposit their manure. Hogs will not cross a fence line if you scatter their manure along it. My son in law has also trained one as a pack animal. They can carry about 75 lbs and are great when hunting in a remote area that you have to pack into. Don't have to carry food for them either. They simply forage.

Their wool is an extra bonus. Makes great sweaters, socks and caps. And they are edible like goats. They are a great value.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Our cattle tend to keep the predators away. Last summer when we had to have our cattle away from the farm for a few months, we noticed signs that predators were creeping closer and lost some poultry. Now that they are back, the coyotes stay away.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

We used to raise donkeys and it's honestly so 50/50 whether they will protect your stock or kill it by playing with it. I'd say 3/4 of my donks, mammoths, minis and standards would kill just for fun. I got rid of my last 2 standard jennets just cause they'd try to grab my little ND kids thru the cattle panels. 

We tried a llama this summer too, got her in May. She was a yearling and very pleasant for a llama, liked attention, easy to halter and lead, etc. But we finally sold her in October when the goats were still terrified of her and 3 days in a row I saw her running after the goats (I truly believe she was playing) and they'd all panic and run into a corner and jump on top of each other. When I have bred does out there carrying twins/trips at 200-300 each, that's NOT going to happen. I liked "Dragon", so put her in with the two longhorn calves in the big pasture. That turned into them not being able to eat grain as she'd spit at them and made them even more skittish. She found a good home on CL.

If I could find a good LGD, that's what I'd get. We've never had a problem here as coyotes and fox are hunted hard, but there was 3 confirmed wolf sightings w/in 1 mile of my house in the last 7 months. Altho, the coyote hunters "mistakenly" shoot those too.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

dbar: My LGD came from this place in WI and I couldn't be happier. He is a triple-cross Spanish Ranch Mastiff, Maremma, and Polish Tatra. Intelligent, good-natured with people and our other dogs, barks only when necessary.

Guardian Dogs

I use a guard llama, a gelded male that is now about 15 years old. Once my flock got larger, over 50 ewes, I added the LGD. Since I run my rams along with a couple steers, I use cow-protection, too. We have lots of coyotes about, but I have not lost anything to predation. I also use electric netting extensively in a rotational grazing system. The netting also contributes to flock protection if kept hot. All guard animals are trained to stay within the netting as well.


----------

